
Apple devices are leaking sensitive data over BLE - dchest
https://team.inria.fr/privatics/apple-devices-are-leaking-sensitive-data-over-ble/
======
malshe
The title should mention the date of the article which is from December 2019.
Furthermore, the article discloses: "The vulnerabilities identified were
reported to Apple, Osram and Eve on May 29 th , 2019."

~~~
dmorre
I think this section justifies the implicated recency: "The corresponding
research paper [...] will be presented at the 20th Privacy Enhancing
Technologies Symposium (PETS 2020) on 14-18 July 2020 in Montreal, Canada."

------
pieterr
(2019)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21741332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21741332)

